# spalted cherry plater from dean jordan



## davduckman2010 (Oct 18, 2012)

found this in my breezeway today i know i sold this to a guy in oregon with a pallet of wood. but it dosent seem to look the same. you guys and gals on wb are some realy special people. its beutifull dean and i thank you it will be cherished here i asure you thanks duck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: spalted cherry plater from dean jorden*

Awesome job Dean! Very unique.
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful job DEAN 
SUPER DUCK- Man you are a lucky ducky.........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
PS. YOU deserve it my fine feathered friend.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2012)

Totally cool all the way around. Super wood from Super Duck, and super turned from Super Dean. Super!


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 19, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Totally cool all the way around. Super wood from Super Duck, and super turned from Super Dean. Super!


Now you can see why I wanted your crotch FBE in the auction
Enjoy Duckman the wood you sent looks great.


----------

